# Better stem mount for Garmin 510



## irafcummings (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm using the Garmin stem mount that came with my 510. I'm no stranger to the occasional crash, and I almost lost the Garmin when it fell off and I didn't notice that it rotated right out and popped off. Fortunately, the guy behind me saw it, but I'd like to make sure that it doesn't happen again. Is there another mount (preferably stem) that's more secure than the basic mount?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There are bazillions of aftermarket mounts that will work and place the GPS in slightly different positions with varying degrees of adjustability.
Search K-Edge, SRAM Quickview, Rec-Mounts, Barfly, and others.


----------



## odin (Jun 10, 2010)

Try K-Edge gravity cap


----------



## kickhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Been happy with Barflys. Have same mount on 3 bikes. Has not moved since I first mounted them.


----------



## irafcummings (Jul 18, 2013)

Do the K-Edge or Barfly mounts connect to the Garmin in a more solid way that than the stock mounts? It's not a problem of the mount moving for me, but a minor crash will turn the Garmin that 1/4 turn which disengages it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

irafcummings said:


> Do the K-Edge or Barfly mounts connect to the Garmin in a more solid way that than the stock mounts? It's not a problem of the mount moving for me, but a minor crash will turn the Garmin that 1/4 turn which disengages it.


Use a lanyard to secure the device to your bike in the event that it is ejected in a crash. A mount that's too secure is no better than the stock Garmin ones that will let the device snap out. At least if they pop out, you're not likely to explode parts. If you use a tether to your bike (IIRC, the Edge 510 even comes with one), you avoid having to dig through the leaves to find it when it happens.

I have a stem spacer mount from Rec-Mounts, FWIW. I would have bought one from K-Edge, but the Rec-Mounts one allows for more interchangeability so I could also use it for my handheld hiking GPS...which I have since lost.


----------



## odin (Jun 10, 2010)

Well its what Harold said,if its too secure then most likely you will break the tabs at the back of your Garmin.
Before I got my K-Edge I used Promounts which was a very tight fit and first crash it broke the tabs off my 500 which was a $90 replacement


----------



## irafcummings (Jul 18, 2013)

That makes sense (ie. making sure that the tabs don't break). Honestly, I didn't know that the Garmin had a loop on the under side for a lanyard. I was pretty confused as to what that loop thing was in the box.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lanyard seems to be the best bet for an "ejecting Garmin". Most of the mounts are going to fasten the Garmin in the same way. 

I have never had a Gamin Eject from the mount. I use the K-Edge angle adjustable stem mount on my 29er HT. When I ride the trail bike where I shuttle or ride the bike park...I wear a GPS watch (Tactix). 

IMO...the safest place for the GPS is still the top of the stem. I see people with the out front mounts on their mountain bikes. One good crash that twists the bar...the Garmin will be destroyed.


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

I've been using SRAM's Quickview for the last 2 months without a hitch. I even had a nasty ejection (the special broken-rib-and-semi-dislocated-shoulder kind) a few weeks ago but my 810 didn't move a milimeter from the stem.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

odin said:


> Well its what Harold said,if its too secure then most likely you will break the tabs at the back of your Garmin.
> Before I got my K-Edge I used Promounts which was a very tight fit and first crash it broke the tabs off my 500 which was a $90 replacement


Dog Ears replacement tabs cost $20. They have worked great for me after I broke of my tabs in a crash in March. dogearsgps.com


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^This is why I love mtbr. I had a nice crash in Copper Harbor which destroyed the Barfly mount and broke one of the tabs off my Garmin. Garmin was pretty awesome on the phone, and offered to replace it under warranty...no questions asked. I have read that using a non-garmin product as a mount may have been part of the reason the tab on my garmin broke. ymmv


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jonshonda said:


> I have read that using a non-garmin product as a mount may have been part of the reason the tab on my garmin broke. ymmv


Meh. So long as your mount has a plastic interface, and not a metal one (some of the early K-Edge mounts had a metal interface), I don't see why there should be a problem. The tabs aren't indestructible.


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

Harold said:


> Meh. So long as your mount has a plastic interface, and not a metal one (some of the early K-Edge mounts had a metal interface), I don't see why there should be a problem. The tabs aren't indestructible.


I've broken a couple Barfly mounts, once in a crash, the other when removing my Garmin. They certainly give way long before the tabs do.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a barfly mount that puts the Garmin over the stem. You can only insert and turn the Garmin one direction to attach it. Makes for a very secure connection. Unfortunately, in a crash, the tabs on the Garmin were damaged because it attempted to rotate the other direction. On a Garmin mount, it would have simple rotated. Maybe it would have then fallen off, but would not have been damaged. So I will be replacing it with a Garmin mount.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Here's a way to keep your Garmin 520 protected behind the bars using the stock Garmin outfront mount. 








I just mounted it upside down behind the bars & mover the quarter turn mount to the other side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

That would last until the first time I stood up and pedalled.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

NordieBoy said:


> That would last until the first time I stood up and pedalled.


No kidding. I bought a stem top mount and it lasted less than a week before my knee took it out. You don't realize how high up your knees go when your cranking while standing. Mine happened when my rear tire broke loose unexpectedly.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I broke one mount in a crash when I had it out front of the bars. 

I broke another mount with my knee when I had it mounted next to the stem behind the bars.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

My knees regularly touch the stem mount bolts when climbing out of the saddle.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

IMO, on top of the stem is the best place to put it on a mtb. However you gotta get it there. I use a steerer tube spacer mount under the top cap that puts the computer more or less right on top of the stem and overhanging the stem/h-bar clamp (stem is too short to use stock band mount on stem itself).


----------

